# Hughes Aircraft Co?



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Picked this up recently as part of a job lot - there's a little bit of info on the web about Hughes Aircraft Co and their involvement with quartz wristwatch modules - but TBH not a great deal. Above pic is the inside of an old Beltime LCD Quartz. Caseback is marked Beltime Watch Co, Zurich, Switzerland.

Also needs batteries (2) - anybody got the vaguest idea as to which ones?

TY


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Phil, what is the diameter of those battery chambers?

If its 7.9mm, I'll make a guess that it takes 2 x 393 and you remove that clip to put them in...top chamber looks to have a bevel at its base, so this one takes a 393 with negative side down while bottom chamber takes 393 with negative side up.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just done a quick ruler measurement and yes they're 7.9mm. Top chamber actually has a + sign in the base and the bottom chamber has a - sign. Will give 2 x 393s a try.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

While nosing around an aution results catalogue I found this:










They sold in July for $300 plus buyers premium.

You can see the auction catalogue page here


----------

